# Is Ft.Morgan good floundering in the summer?



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I am new to gigging in Alabama and I'm wondering if Ft.Morgan is any good.


----------



## GrandSlam (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry to say there have never been any flounder in that area. Plenty of insects thou...... Enough to block out the moon & stars. And gars.... That's right, sting rays & gars.
LOL, at the right time of the year, some parts of the Ft. Morgan area give up some really nice flatfish.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ft. Morgan is tough. The wind has to be perfect and very seldom is water clarity good. The Fall migration when things cool down can be great if you can catch the water right. Right now it looks like yoohoo, checked it earlier in the week.
bamafan611


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've gigged Ft.Morgan in the fall but never in the summer. I dont get to fish much because of My job. So when I do go I have to make it count. I know every nook and cranny around Pensacola but not to familiar with Mobile Bay. I really enjoy this forum I've known about it for years but just became a member yesterday.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Thinks for the info bamafan. Looks like I'm going to DI for the first time. My only question is what end of the island is better. I'll figure it out from there.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Overkill and Fulish are the DI experts.I've killed alot of fish there , but not lately. I've allways liked the East end by Billygoat. Once again the water has been ugly lately and the wind and tides worse.
Good Luck


----------

